# What MBTI typo do you associate the track linked by the poster above with?



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

Other perusers of the thread will get the most out of your reply if you elaborate on what aspects of the video you associate with what your paired it with 

I will start off with






Who would feel like what the music evokes?

What cognitive configuration is like the sort of vista it shifts you towards as the patterns in the fluctuations of frequencies tints the lens of your consciousness?


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Can Sufjan Stevens be anything but INFP? Well, I think more so in some of his other tracks than this. Yes, I'm stereotyping. 






I'm surprised I'm the first one to reply, Latte.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

INxP, cannot exactly place it.


As for my track...


----------

